# Spray painting my case



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

I have an emachines computer that just looks like crap. I decided that I want to spray pain the case black. I was just wondering if there was any kind of prep work that has to be done before spray painting?


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

i havent seen a com spray painted befor, sounds like a cool idea


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure the case is empty before you go near it with a can of spray paint. Remove all the components including PSU to prevent any damage.


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

thats not a issuse, the only parts of the case that are getting spray painted come of the framework that houses everything.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Give the case a thorough clean and a light sand with fine emery or wet and dry paper to key the surface so the paint will stick better.
Don't try to do it in one coat as you will get runs, 3-4 coats with a light sand in between will give you a great finish.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You could make it perlescant. (where you have the 2 colors mixed together. Looks cool.) 

Just a thought.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

also a good quality clear coat over the top as well


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Your choice of spraypaint is important. Your best bet for a good, inexpensive paint, is going to be Krylon's "Fusion" spraypaint. It is specifically designed to bond to most plastics. 

If you can't find that, you can go to your local hobby shop and pick up some lexan spraypaint that is also specifically designed for bonding to plastics.

You should follow the others' advice about sanding and cleaning though.

Good Luck!
-agentRed


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

the majority of my case is aluminum(i'm guessing). theres just some small parts that are actually plastic


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhhhh okay. Well then yeah, you can use regular spraypaint. 

OR

You could get it powdercoated or even anodized. It would be expsensive but it would look really good 

Be sure to sand all the old paint off first before using spraypaint, as it will ensure the best possible finish and least likelyhood of the paint flaking off. The multiple coats is a good idea too.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I doubt that an emachines case will be aluminum. Likely steel and plastic.


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

well, that shows how much i know about metals, haha, there front panel is plastic, but the rest is i'm not guessing steel


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

it's not necessary to remove all old paint,just rough up the old finish a little w/scotch-brite pads or real fine sandpaper. Wipe clean w/paint thinner or plain old rubbing alcohol. Use at least 3-4 light coats;I used flat black on my case,looks great. It is best to remove all hardware from case 1st though.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I bet you could prep the case and go to the nearest Automotive/Body shop and get a guy there to do it cheap and fast. With high-quality paint and a high gloss finish.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

you have a good point there,Girderman. At least with a spray gun,you can adjust the spray pattern & density. I've painted a lot of stuff w/spray cans & no matter how you sand between coats & vary your spray strokes[up-down,left-right,diagonal],you always end up with some kind of grid pattern when observed at an angle. What do you expect for a 99 cent can of spray paint? Good point. But in my case, I don't know anybody with a spray gun.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

You could send the parts to me and I could powdercoat them for you D:<

I've got chrome finish powder and a few colored ones and a matte black and a gloss black.

Yeah it would be expensive though and I dunno if I could put my hands on all my powdercoating equipment. If I can find it, I was thinking about doing that to my case too so maybe I'll powdercoat mine and then you can see what it looks like


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Remember to post pictures if you do paint your case. Cant wait to see what a painted case will look like.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Only very self-confident, "Manly Men" should view this thread.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=948002


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

that is one of the most coolest mods i have ever seen


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not gonna bash the quality of it because it was done very well. Clean work. However...yeaaaah...I don't even have to say anything...


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll just say... wow. It's a really nice mod, very well done. looks good and all, but I'll agree with agentRed on that one...


----------



## jsmith814 (Feb 19, 2005)

I can't imagine the time and effort put into that case mod. Slowly, patiently and lovingly massaging every detail. Perfect execution but, Good Grief! Get a grip, lad!

...agentRed said it best...


----------

